# are my german blue rams goin to breed?



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

can anyone tell me if my rams are going to breed?

they always around one of my ornaments and the female is doin something inside while the male is outside and when any other fish come close the male chases them away

video:
youtube.com/watch?v=9VKS-AlV0Do&feature=youtu.be​


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

That behavior is consistent with breeding. For what it's worth, I'd keep the current décor as is but I'd add/build a cave inside the ruins as well.


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

Goby said:


> That behavior is consistent with breeding. For what it's worth, I'd keep the current décor as is but I'd add/build a cave inside the ruins as well.



well i have added a few slate stones and made a cave with them at the back of the tank.


the female is not doin hardly anythin now just stayin near front of tank and odd few times when male is at other end of the tank the male will swim fast right upto the female and it looks like its nipping her(i know that is not what the male is doing i dont think)

is that another thing that male does before they breed?


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Epic Banners said:


> well i have added a few slate stones and made a cave with them at the back of the tank.
> 
> 
> the female is not doin hardly anythin now just stayin near front of tank and odd few times when male is at other end of the tank the male will swim fast right upto the female and it looks like its nipping her(i know that is not what the male is doing i dont think)
> ...


Yes, that behavior is normal. They are flirting...the girl might be playing a little hard-to-get. Great job adding the stones and cave...that will fuel their love. These fish are monogamous...unlike most humans.

I'm not sure how long you've had these fish...but prepare yourself for disappointment the first few times she lays eggs. Sometimes (not always) it takes fish a few tries before they get the hang of things and even more so with crossbreeds which is what many store-bought Rams are. Not that that's a bad thing. Crossbred fish just don't typically have as strong of instincts. 

My brother raised dwarf cichlids. I've been trying to get him to join some forums as his knowledge of all things aquatic is beyond expert. Plus, he's kind...more interested in being genuinely helpful than condescending. He knows a lot more about raising fry than I do...that was his thing growing up. If you need more help, I'll ask him to chime in. Otherwise I can guide you over most rough spots. In the meantime you could Google the recommended water temps and parameters for brooding Rams. Plus, as with most fish, a strict light schedule must be maintained for best mating results. I know that for certain. Rams raise their own babies...which is nice. Rams require peace-loving tank mates too. One pair per tank is best unless your tank is on the larger side...maybe a 55 long would house 2 pair?


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

Goby said:


> Yes, that behavior is normal. They are flirting...the girl might be playing a little hard-to-get. Great job adding the stones and cave...that will fuel their love. These fish are monogamous...unlike most humans.
> 
> I'm not sure how long you've had these fish...but prepare yourself for disappointment the first few times she lays eggs. Sometimes (not always) it takes fish a few tries before they get the hang of things and even more so with crossbreeds which is what many store-bought Rams are. Not that that's a bad thing. Crossbred fish just don't typically have as strong of instincts.
> 
> My brother raised dwarf cichlids. I've been trying to get him to join some forums as his knowledge of all things aquatic is beyond expert. Plus, he's kind...more interested in being genuinely helpful than condescending. He knows a lot more about raising fry than I do...that was his thing growing up. If you need more help, I'll ask him to chime in. Otherwise I can guide you over most rough spots. In the meantime you could Google the recommended water temps and parameters for brooding Rams. Plus, as with most fish, a strict light schedule must be maintained for best mating results. I know that for certain. Rams raise their own babies...which is nice. Rams require peace-loving tank mates too. One pair per tank is best unless your tank is on the larger side...maybe a 55 long would house 2 pair?





well i have only had them since weekend and im planning on moving them to another tank with just them in because i have 2 angels 2 platies and a guppy in the tank with them.

i am waiting to get a bigger tank so i can put them bk in the current tank when i move the other to the new tank

1 question: will any pet stores be happy to buy the fish when they are big enought?


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Chances are a LPS like Petsmart/Petco will not. I would try the privately owned fish stores in the area, ask them if they will take them in. Some might give you store credit for them.


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

should i move the rams to another tank or should i leave them in the tank with 2 angels, 2 platies and 1 guppy?


----------

